
Terraformize – Apply\Destory Terraform Modules via a Simple REST API Endpoint - cypher7
https://github.com/naorlivne/terraformize
======
robbya
It could be cool to preview the changes before the final apply. Maybe with a
GET to show the deltas?

~~~
cypher7
If you feel up to open a ticket about it in github I'll gladly consider adding
that feature assuming there's a use-case for it.

